# My whole Collection!



## Liz (Apr 24, 2006)

whew! this took awhile to take pics of.. missing a couple of stuff that is in my car. And will be shopping tomorrow after Update :wacko: :icon_twis

ummm....

the e/s in the palettes are from the regular line

then my blushes, face producs, pigments in jars and samples, then my LE/DC eye shadows (my most precious ones are on the bottom. hehe), then misc products like liners and face stuff, then lips, then brushes, then everything in the containers.

if you have questions on any of the colors or whatever, just ask!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 24, 2006)

HOLY SHT! liz and u buy more makeup because......

i never seen that many e/s in my life! :sadno:


----------



## silver22 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh my god, that is the sickest make-up collection I've seen in a while. It looks like you took the MAC counter and brought it home with you. Love it!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2006)

Dang...:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -KT- (Apr 24, 2006)

That is awsome, I wish I could have that many eyeshadows. My boyfriend would kill me lol.


----------



## piyooster (Apr 24, 2006)

............................ :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::wors hip::worship:


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 24, 2006)

You could almost start your own store with all of those colors *lol*

Not that you'd want to, and who could blame you?! That's an AWESOME collection!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2006)

DA-YUM GIRL!!! :w00t:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

OH MY GOOODNESS!! I think you have the WHOLE collection! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 24, 2006)

damn! if my hubby saw that, he'd be saying how much clothes or furniture i could've bought with the money spent on it!

i envy you! :worship: :icon_salut: :icon_queen: :rocknroll2:

*sigh* :wish:


----------



## LVA (Apr 24, 2006)

i agree w/the girls ... u are sooooo super lucky


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2006)

damn woman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> lol


----------



## anne7 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh. my. God. Is all this going in your will?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2006)

Nope its all going to meeeeeeeeeeee!:shuriken:


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 24, 2006)

can i get a piece? :whistling:


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Liz,

Awesome collection.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 24, 2006)

My Gawd! I just fell outa my chair!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2006)

holy jesus, that's A LOT! i'm so jealous!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2006)

Sure you can. I will share.


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

That is a huge collection! You better insure them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW! Gorgeous collection Liz! :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy Crap and a Half!! I wish I had that Much!! ah!


----------



## KISKA (Apr 24, 2006)

That is what you call an eyeshadow addiction :rocknroll2:


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG Liz that is one serious collection and I know it is just growing and growing!!:icon_eek:


----------



## Leony (Apr 24, 2006)

WHOA, looks like a MAC store to me! That is sooooooooo serious collection!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 24, 2006)

omg :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 24, 2006)

that is a beautiful collection!!!!!!!! i never get tired of looking at it!!! i thought I had alot of MAC!!! well i hope your happy liz, you just made me want to get more stuff, now i'll never get over my addiction!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh .... My .... Gosh .... !!

That is the best collection I've ever seen. *jealous* :laughing:


----------



## LilDee (Apr 24, 2006)

did u leave any for the other shoppers?:icon_wink


----------



## aliciajoy (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, my hubby THINKS I have a collection, EVERYTIME he complains, I'm pullin' up this post! lol

THANKS for sharing, it's just simply amazing...


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow :wacko:

Look at those MSF's :icon_love


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 24, 2006)

DAMN girl! :scream3:


----------



## semantje (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG, i'm just uhhh speechless :wassatt:


----------



## Maja (Apr 24, 2006)

DAMN that is awesome :worship::worship::worship: I'm so jealous!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG girl. that is a big collection. and you used every single one of them? wow :w00t:


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOAH! Gorgeous collection Liz :worship: :worship:

When can I pop round to play with it all?? hehe


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy Cow that is insane!!!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW! That is really a big collection.....


----------



## sapphire2021 (Apr 24, 2006)

we're not worth, we'er not worth!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

my Lord ... so do you like do make up on others too or is this just all for little ol you? hehee. :laughing: I am in awe at work, jaw on floor and drooling. (mop please)

When I told hubby I was going to go to school for make up he was ok with it. When I have had hubby (for the past weekend) buy me make up, he has been cool with it. BUT .... if I had a stash like this and wasn't making money with it, especially after paying for make up school. I think he'd down right divorce me. LOL

ooooooooo ..... wait a min. He always gets on me about my shoes(I trump Imelda Marcos&lt;sp?&gt, maybe I can convince him to spend money on make up (way cheaper really) than on my ALDOs. LOL .....:icon_scratch:

Keep up the good work. LOL:laughing:

Carol


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

Ummmmm.....I'm thinking you've got an addiction. I would kill for even 1/4 of that....don't worry, my parol officer says, I can't kill anymore.....oliceman: (kidding of course).


----------



## kboogie007 (Apr 24, 2006)

you certainly needed your own thread for this.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 24, 2006)

:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee


----------



## monniej (Apr 24, 2006)

wow liz! what a fabulous collection!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy ISH! I can't believe it. Gorgeous collection Liz!


----------



## Becka (Apr 24, 2006)

Golly that is the LARGEST collection I've ever seen!! VERY nice Liz, I'm in total awe !!!


----------



## Saints (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a HUGE collection! :jawsdown: For how long have you been collecting?


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

So I just used this picture to calculate how much it would have cost you...this one has about 70 eyeshadows.

70 * $14 = $980 :scream3: 

I don't even want to calculate how much it cost you for the entire collection!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Apr 24, 2006)

I am friggin' jealous!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2006)

wow thats alot of make-up. I cant see my collection ever getting that big but who knows?lol Although my collection og mu brushed is getting bigger.


----------



## pieced (Apr 24, 2006)

Damn girl, I hope you've got insurance...


----------



## redrocks (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy Cow Liz! I :worship: to thee!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

i think that is the largest amount of makeup outside of a store i've ever seen in my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :worship:

i'm so jealous of your e/s palettes...

love it love it LOVE IT!

that's all i can say lol


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Wahou !!!


----------



## Salope (Apr 24, 2006)

Your collection is insane. Are you sure you're not a MAC store yourself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish those pictures came with names. Some of the products &amp; colors look so pretty. My collection, if it could even be called that, pales in comparison.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 24, 2006)

I am AMAZED!!!


----------



## mandy_ (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh. My. God.

I didn't think it was even possible for one person to own THAT much makeup. Wowwwww.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!! How much of that do you bring to a shoot?

It's a beautiful collection! atches:


----------



## braidey (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! You Are A Mac Counter!


----------



## charisse04 (Apr 25, 2006)

You have more make-up collection than a make-up artist! awesome!


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome collection girl! You could easily open your own store! LOL


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 26, 2006)

WHOA! I'm jealous! Are the 7th, 8th, 9th, and 10th pics of blushes?


----------



## njt1976 (Apr 26, 2006)

Suh-weet collection Liz! :clap


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, that's a beautiful collection.

Hey, what's that over there?

*yoink* hahaha it's all mine!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2006)

You'll have to get past me first... :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2006)

whatever. i already got my army ready.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2006)

I got mine ready too.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2006)

lol! you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Leony (Apr 27, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow! That is totally awesome make-up collection!! Lots and lots of pretty pretty colors! Have you used all the colors??


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 27, 2006)

You have an *AMAZING* collection :worship: :thumbsup2:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 13, 2006)

liz i never get tired of looking at your collection!!! lol!!:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## goddess13 (May 13, 2006)

Good one Marisol :clap :laughing:


----------



## redcar1 (May 13, 2006)

i see it but i can't belive it


----------



## redcar1 (May 13, 2006)

did u guys see that?


----------



## bluebird26 (May 13, 2006)

Wow Liz, How do you manage to choose what colors you are gonna wear each day :jawsdown:


----------



## canelita (May 13, 2006)

Thats what you call a collection !!!!!! WOW


----------



## foxyqt (May 13, 2006)

omg! me waaants!!!


----------



## Lovelylily (May 13, 2006)

Wowsers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 13, 2006)

Okay Liz, what colors are in palettes 1,2, &amp; 3? Cindy


----------



## michal_cohen (May 14, 2006)

you have a full store in there:satisfied:


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 14, 2006)

I couldn't have said it any better! lol! Awesome!


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 26, 2006)

WTF?Are u a collector?

I kneel on my knees!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 27, 2006)

::Bows::


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 27, 2006)

..WOW!!! thats a WHOLE lot of makeuP!!! my makeup is like...0004% of what you have! lol


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Drooooooool, that;s a mightly collection!!! so powerful, i am weak at the knees!!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

Holy Moly! That's a lot! Uhm...how long have you had them for? I think you are more into collecting than using them? Like wow!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice collection, wish I had one like that!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 1, 2006)

Your eyeshadow collection is amazing!


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 4, 2006)

OMG What a super terrific collection! Love it!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh my God that's sooooo much. You are very lucky!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 7, 2006)

_omg ive never seen so much! Im in love with it:heart:_


----------



## love2482 (Nov 7, 2006)

awesome stash!


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Liz, come back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so envious!!! I saw another notepad that had over 500 eyeshadows!


----------



## MacQueen (Nov 9, 2006)

so jealous!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow...great collection:cheer2:


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG! I thought my eyeballs fell out of their sockets!!!!

lots of e/s you got there, and they look so lovely!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 13, 2006)

My collection is way out of hand!!!! Gonna get a camera tomorrow and let you see my stuf!!!!! Nurseperye:rotfl:


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Amazing collection!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah.. so i am just lil bit jealous!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 13, 2006)

I LOVE your collection!


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 14, 2006)

Whoa..... If you get tired of any of it,send it my way!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2006)

I am sooo envious! I mean I know I have alot of eyeshadows but you have me beat


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy dannnnnnng *jaw drops and tongue rolls out...quickly rolls tongue back up and shoves back into mouth*.

Girly you're my hero  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL...great stash!

And I thought I was a B&amp;B chipmunk...well...I am, but still. NICE!!!

Do you use any of it or are they all stashed unused/brand new? I am intrigued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG:SHOCKED:

I felt dizzy looking at your e/s collection.Lol.


----------



## nanceet (Nov 26, 2006)

* drOOling* .. oh my, can I come over and play? If I had that many MAC shadows and pigments.. id be the happiest gurl on earth!


----------



## kat121085 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 11, 2006)

Honey, that is the most beautiful collection I have ever seen. You and I need psychriatric help!!!! LOL


----------



## ahyee (Dec 11, 2006)

wow! that must have costed u alot!!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Jan 6, 2007)

my GOD this is uge! its amazing - i want it !!!! MSFS = love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oops, huge even!


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAOOOOOOOO girl you know this is a DAMN shame!!! But I love it!!!! I consider myself to have the bomb "stash" my damn self since I have 2 lines of cosmetics I sell but you go girl!!! Candace


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, now I feel better:marchmellow:

Awesome collection. I can show it to DH when he says I have too much!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

yep:glasses:


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 7, 2007)

I show these photos of collections even bigger than mine to my Husband and he can't witch! You should get an award for services to MAC


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

great stash


----------



## sassychix (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow! Awesome collection! If there is ever a shortage of MAC makeup worldwide, we know who's house to go shopping at.. j/k! :laughing:


----------



## Saje (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG... amazing stash!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it have it's own room?


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Feb 11, 2007)

You own stock in MAC, right?


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 12, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl:

amazing collection!!!!


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 12, 2007)

wow!!!.great collection. your resume on makeup must be HUGE! congrats!!


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I just shuddered from looking at all that MAC.


----------



## x3kh (Feb 13, 2007)

Omg


----------



## lolz_xp (Feb 15, 2007)

!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow I envy you


----------



## sarah666 (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow great stash


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow I love ur collection girl.Dam I'm no where near close to that .


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG!! I wish I lived near you. YOu have your own store. LOL


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

I am soo Jealous! Awesome Collection!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2007)

How do u wear all that?? lol


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 16, 2007)

oh god love it


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 18, 2007)

I cannot believe my eyes!! WOW!!! I want to come over!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 21, 2007)

i wiiiiiiiiiish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 25, 2007)

So you're not one of those 'make-up has a shelf life' people huh? LOL


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! What do you think the best brush is for packing on eye colors?


----------



## breathless (Mar 26, 2007)

*catches breath* thats insanely huge!


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 26, 2007)

wow.... nice collection!


----------



## Skyordec (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow thatâ€™s one huge collection. How fun, different look everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mica ela (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my god I'm super jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great stash!


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

is that the mac store or your collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 20, 2007)

wow. very nice. such a big collection.


----------



## greatnana (May 28, 2007)

Lord


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Jun 1, 2007)

You must of bought the whole MSC store!! VERRRRRRRRY JEALOUS!! I wish I could afford mac!


----------



## Bikz (Jun 2, 2007)

oh,OK o.o

That's a friggin' awesome collection!

I wish I had half of you makeup items!

~


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 19, 2007)

*gasps*

oh my goodness....


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

:bawling:i wish i could see them too...I'm just new here. Haven't loaded any picture yet.:doh: but i'll be right back! :marchmellow:


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 19, 2007)

holy shit. I thought I had a lot of makeup... I'll be sure to save this thread for when my boyfriend complains that I buy too much makeup.... I"ll just show him this and tell him to bite me!


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

wowowoW!...


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 19, 2007)

WHOA !!! WOW !! I am at a total loss for words, lady !! It is a SUPER AWESOME collection you have there :clap

YOU GO GIRL !!!!:arco:

You lucky woman !! I have a LOT (not as much as you) of makeup and my husband has a fit if I buy even an e/s. Not like that stops me.. I buy stuff anyways and "take care" of it before he gets home :redsealed:

Get the idea :smiletongue: ?


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jun 21, 2007)

DAMN . . . That is all that I can say ! That is a huge collection! I'd be in heaven with 1/2 that, oh hell I'd be stoked with a 1/3 of what you got!! You are a LUCKY woman!!


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 21, 2007)

do u even use all of ur makeup? cause it seems like many of them are still new or never used? where do u get the money to buy all of these?


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I hope you have insurance on that! LOL! Great collection.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 22, 2007)

omg totally awesome haul


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow. That is an amazing stash!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow--that is unbelievable.


----------



## reemoo (Jun 26, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2007)

I am *so* jealous...care to donate some to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 29, 2007)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::wors hip::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont know if i commented on this already, but fabulous stash!!!


----------



## Ann2325 (Jun 29, 2007)

GAWD!!! ur collection....i'm...i'm...uhhhh....ummm.....SPEECH LESS!!! ;D lol!

(but really! ;P)


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2007)

so impressive !!


----------



## rubaiya_ahmad (Jun 29, 2007)

Why can't I see the attachment???


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 29, 2007)

woooow !That is a huge collection!


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jul 2, 2007)

Wowowowow..


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 13, 2007)

Jesus!

And I thought I had too many eyeshadows....WOW that is an amazing collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh My Goodness!!!! I am in ah of your collection. How do you decide which e/s to wear? So many choices, so many choices...


----------



## zoe__ (Aug 21, 2007)

omg wow


----------



## DianeinIowaP (Sep 1, 2007)

*thump* that was me falling over, I can't believe your GIGANTIC collection! Lucky!


----------



## MsStephanie (Sep 3, 2007)

Geez! Im way behind!:sadno: I'll start praying for makeup!


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG!!!!!! this is insanely crazy...u are the envy of many mac whores, including myself...im overwhelmed!! props for your loyalty to mac! :-D


----------



## justdragmedown (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!!


----------



## paulinka_wawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh my god!! Impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 10, 2007)

wooow now thats alot !!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

how do you keep all of this stuff


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

Woah, nice!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Sep 19, 2007)

drool


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 19, 2007)

omg that is an awesome collection!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 19, 2007)

I love your stash!


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so impressed by you ladies. I'm a newbie and every stash thread I click on is more amazing than the last!


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 12, 2007)

oh my god!!!!!!i m so jealous right now


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm gonna dowload these and show them to my friend. He's always complaining that I have enough everytime I buy something new!

FRICKIN JOB WELL DONE LIZ!!!


----------



## kokil (Nov 18, 2007)

whew !!!!!!!!! :goldcup:u really must post pics showing us how u manage to hoard all that lovely stuff.:applaus:


----------



## angellove (Nov 24, 2007)

WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn!!!! IM JEALOUS WOMAN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

How long did it take to get all of that. How do you keep it fresh and organized?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 8, 2008)

woow. thats amazing!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## SmearedMascara (Mar 8, 2008)

that is a hellaluva lot make-up...dayum.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow i'm so jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedy (Mar 9, 2008)

I wanna come play at your house!


----------



## clarebear86 (Mar 9, 2008)

nice collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arabian girl (Mar 9, 2008)

*Oh my god!what a big stash..*


----------



## Darla (Mar 10, 2008)

wow so much stuff and it looks so organized!


----------



## Kokane (Mar 10, 2008)

amazing!! lovely stash *drools*


----------



## perlanga (Mar 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm still in awe of your collection!!!


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

Un believable!!!!


----------



## aliciaesthetics (May 7, 2008)

Holy S**T!!! I know this is an old post but I bet pretty much all that makeup is still there! You are probably one of their best customers!


----------



## MissElaine (May 8, 2008)

Your collection makes me sad. I wish I had that much!!! :laughs:


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 8, 2008)

*drool*


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 8, 2008)

That's an awesome stash! Wish I could get my hands on it!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 9, 2008)

So many eye shadows!! I am so JEALOUS!!


----------



## purpleRain (May 22, 2008)

I can't believe it... holy... I would love to have it all!! wow, I can only dream about so many stuff


----------



## Jinx (May 23, 2008)

Good grief!

How long did it take to get all that???

It makes my itty bitty collection look sickly, lol!


----------



## paprheart (May 23, 2008)

That's a pretty nice stash! Not jealous at all....eheheh....


----------



## kcam125 (May 24, 2008)

yikes! i'm getting dizzy just looking at it!


----------



## *Melody* (May 28, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! And I thought other stashes were big! O___O


----------



## avesoriano (Jun 1, 2008)

i just wish mac never expires.... LOVE those pallets


----------



## alblume (Jun 5, 2008)

Omgoshhh Awesome Awsome Collection!!


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

gosh.


----------



## *Melody* (Jun 29, 2008)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow! Great collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## vesna (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. I am beyond jealous!


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 3, 2008)

&lt;--drools on your collection


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow! I'm speechless


----------



## lilt2487 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very Nice!! =]


----------



## Anthea (Jul 19, 2008)

This is an awesome collection, I see this threads is over 2 years old, I wonder what you have accumulated since then?


----------



## milaa.b (Jul 28, 2008)

wowww! amazing!


----------



## ohmaynn (Aug 5, 2008)

i love your stash!


----------



## Roxie (Aug 6, 2008)

That's like HEAVEN!! I absolutely love your collection! I use to have a lot, but I'm a homegirl, so hardly need so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness...it looks like you brought a whole store home with you. Haha.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

this will be my motivation to buying more makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlo (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## missambitions (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG that is a dream!! how do you like the mineralize blushes? i have love joy, thinking of buying more..


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 9, 2008)

wholey crap girl, i can only dream of things like that lol


----------



## LeynaBanana (Oct 9, 2008)

DAMNN! that's a lot of make-up. I gave up on wearing MAC stuff because of long term affect on my skin. I still have a lot of their stuff but not as much as you do. Now I'm into skincare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

WoooW !!


----------



## sherice (Nov 17, 2008)

Talk about variety!!! Holy SH*T!!! I have never in my life seen such a masterpiece. And yes if I owned that much makeup my boyfriend would have a seizure. He already thinks I have to much and its not as near as much as yours! You go girl!!!


----------



## AVfan (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think you'll ever need to buy makeup anytime soon with such a huge collection like that, last you two-lifetimes.


----------



## MsSheba (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG LIZ!! That is crazy!!

The 99 cent store Queen :icon_queen:


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 2, 2009)

Liz, you have a mac counter out there...can i drop by..hahahahah:tocktock:


----------



## MsSheba (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG!!! I thought I was in the MAC store and almost grabed a shopping bag!!! Gurl that does not make any sense, how do you remember everything you have so you don't buy dups??


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG that is one big stash!!


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a LOAD of MAC.........................love it!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 20, 2010)

What a great collection.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 18, 2010)

Even more MAC that I have, will be showing this to my Husband who thinks I'm obsessed...........well I am, lol! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!


----------



## Beauty addict (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW! I'm speechless! :inlove3:


----------



## Tyari (Apr 13, 2010)

Love it!!! A girl after my own heart!!!!


----------



## sunny88 (Apr 15, 2010)

omg... i'm so jealous!! that's awesome!!


----------



## withlove2022 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow. what a collection. where do you keep everything?


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 25, 2010)

haha flipping hell, you one lunky soon of .....

I was that was my room, full of stuff!

:w00t: :arco:


----------



## laurakitty (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh god, I want!


----------



## waterindesert (Oct 21, 2010)

Its really amazing..I never saw such a wide range of shades. Wish I would have few of them


----------



## blonde65 (Oct 27, 2010)

Someone who loves MAC as much as me!!! Fantastic!


----------



## jackjack828 (Jan 7, 2011)

*drools* This is straight MAC Pron!!!!!


----------

